# ISO easy Spanish recipe



## mikki (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey all my dd 15yo has to make a spanish dishfor culture day in her Spanish class. She has to make it herself so it has to be easy and quick to make,she doesn't have much free time. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## QSis (Dec 19, 2007)

Flan  is easy and delicious.

Here is one recipe Cooks.com - Recipe - Flan (Spanish Custard)  but there are zillions.

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 19, 2007)

I've had a couple of kids the went through that routine...they did a paella. There are many recipes on Google!

Have Fun!!


----------



## auntdot (Dec 19, 2007)

A Spanish tortilla.

Easy to make and great served at room temp.

My Spanish cookbook is buried under all kinds of stuff we are doing at the moment.

Just Google, it is a classic and easily found recipe.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 19, 2007)

auntdot said:


> A Spanish tortilla.
> 
> Easy to make and great served at room temp.
> 
> ...


That's a great suggestion, Aunt Dot. There is a really good video by the director Robert Rodriguez on YouTube where he shows how to make flour tortillas.


----------



## mikki (Dec 20, 2007)

I think I'll have her try the flan and if it doesnt turn out then she can do a tortilla. I'll just make sure she has ingred. for both. Thanks for the help guys. Merry Christmas


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 20, 2007)

My mother used to work in the kitchen and this is what they used to do: Make rice slightly undercook. Then:

2 cups cooked rice
sautee 2-3 table spoons of onion
2-3 spoons of red pepper
add rice 
2-3 table spoons stewed diced tomato either canned or even fresh
1-2-3 tspoons hot red sauce (depending how hot you want).
mix well hit up rice thru. Done. Doesn't get any easier than this.


----------



## 2belucile (Dec 20, 2007)

*ISO easy spanish recipe* 
Just as Aunt Dot said:  Spanish tortilla (potato omelette) is easy to make and also goodt served at room temp. One of my friends used to cut in small cubes and put on those muffins paper cups.  Here is an address to a video How-to make the tortilla
How To Make Spanish Tortilla Recipe (Food & Drink: Vegetable)
If you prefer something sweet and delicious, you can look for the flan 
How To Make Coffee Flan Recipe (Food & Drink: Desserts)
Hope this will help


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh gosh, I thought ya'll were talking about plain old flour tortillas. The Spanish Tortilla looks wonderful! I've never heard of this but I think I'll have to try it, too.


----------



## Caine (Dec 20, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> That's a great suggestion, Aunt Dot. There is a really good video by the director Robert Rodriguez on YouTube where he shows how to make flour tortillas.


 
A Spanish tortilla doesn't involve wheat or corn flour. That would be a Mexican tortilla. A Spanish tortilla is pretty much the same as an Italian fritatta.

A great standard Spanish recipe, one that even gets mentioned in most Spanish language lessons, is the traditional Arroz con Pollo (Chicken & Rice).


ARROZ CON POLLO​ 
1 2½ to 3 pound chicken, cut up
2 Tbs canola oil
1½ cups long grain rice
1 medium onion, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
3 cups chicken broth
1 eight ounce can of crushed tomatoes
1 tsp salt
¼ tsp pepper
1 cup frozen peas, thawed

In a large saute pan over medium heat, brown chicken in canola oil. Remove chicken from pan. Use the drippings in the pan to cook the rice, onions and garlic until the rice is golden brown. Add chicken broth, undrained tomatoes, salt and pepper. Bring to a boil and stir well. Arrange chicken on top of rice mixture, cover, and simmer for 30 to 35 minutes, until rice is fully cooked. Add peas, cover, and cook for 5 minutes more.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I just found that out, Caine. I didn't know there was a difference. That's why I love this place!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 20, 2007)

Little did I know that I've been making Spanish tortilla for the last 20 years.  

I also make simular thing with noodles, wonder if that would be Italian tortilla?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Actually, I just realized my Texan is showing. Unfortunately in Texas, Spanish and Mexican is often used interchangeably but clearly, there is a huge difference in the culture and the cuisine.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> Little did I know that I've been making Spanish tortilla for the last 20 years.
> 
> I also make simular thing with noodles, wonder if that would be Italian tortilla?


My head is spinning already, Charlie. You can't throw an Italian tortilla at me now!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok, I won't


----------



## auntdot (Dec 20, 2007)

Fisher's Mom, a Spanish tortilla is not a Mexican tortilla.  It is sorta like a frittata made with onions and taters.  Very tasty.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

auntdot said:


> Fisher's Mom, a Spanish tortilla is not a Mexican tortilla.  It is sorta like a frittata made with onions and taters.  Very tasty.


The recipe I saw sounds wonderful. I can't wait to try it. Potatoes are big at my house and this would be a yummy new way to have them. Thanks for suggesting this because I'd never heard of a Spanish Tortilla!


----------



## mikki (Dec 20, 2007)

Well I just helped her make flan and it's cooling. Hopefully I can get it out of the pan and onto a plate. The tortilla sounded great so now I'm going to make that for dinner on Sat. Thanks for all the help. Now my DD won't fail Spanish.

CharlieD- Her and a friend made Spanish rice last year for culture day it went over good, she wanted something different this year.


----------



## CAPerez (Dec 27, 2007)

*Buenelos*

My daughters have taken these to school when they did a report on Mexico.  They were a big hit with the kids. 

*Buenelos*
Flour tortillas, cut into fourths (or smaller to make it go farther)
Hot oil
Cinnamon and sugar


Put enough oil in skillet to cover the tortilla, heat.  When oil it hot, fry tortilla until lightly brown.  Remove and sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 27, 2007)

CAPerez said:


> My daughters have taken these to school when they did a report on Mexico.  They were a big hit with the kids.
> 
> *Buenelos*
> Flour tortillas, cut into fourths (or smaller to make it go farther)
> ...


These are sooo good! We have them every Christmas morning. Really easy and taste wonderful. BTW, welcome to DC, CAPerez!


----------



## wilson42 (May 5, 2008)

living in Mexico, I have to say that in the areas that eat predominately tortillas as opposed to pan (bread), while the flour tortilla is available, the corn are much more desired. They even had a vote down here on which to use. It was a economic issue, not so much a personal preference


----------



## mbasiszta (May 9, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> That's a great suggestion, Aunt Dot. There is a really good video by the director Robert Rodriguez on YouTube where he shows how to make flour tortillas.


Beware! If you order a "tortilla" in Spain, you will be served an omlette.


----------



## Caine (May 14, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Actually, I just realized my Texan is showing. Unfortunately in Texas, Spanish and Mexican is often used interchangeably but clearly, there is a huge difference in the culture and the cuisine.


In NYC, it's Spanish and Puerto Rican. Anyone on the street who speaks Spanish is referred to as "a Spanish guy." It doesn't matter if s/he is Mexican, Puerto Rican, Hondouran, or Christopher Columbus himslef. If they speak Spanish, they ARE Spanish!


----------

